# Moving to Portugal HELP!!!!!



## csantocristo (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,
My fiance and I(both U.S. citizens) are thinking of moving to Portugal within the next two years, we both speak fluent portuguese and really want to move to Portugal. We are looking for some advice on jobs. My fiance speaks German, Spanish and Cape Verdean Creole as well and we both have extensive experience in Security, Retail Management. We are looking for some possible places on where to look and if anybody has any leads. I'm in pursuit of a bachelor's degree in Design and my fiance a degree in Criminal Jusitce. Also in search of good leads on looking for apartments in good and affordable areas within the Lisbon area. How much money should one start of with there? Any information at all would be greatly and appreciated. We are just looking for a jump start to at least get this process started. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good Luck, Retail tends not to be the large chains your used too, but Primark & El Corte Ingles are expanding in Portugal, supermarkets the progressive ones are Continente & Pingo Doce, DIY LeRoy Merlin, sports Decathlon.

I'd try to be flexible in your place to live, yes Lisbon is the capitol and therefore should have better opputunities, but I'd look for the job first then the place to live.
Other cities have as good or better Universities than just Lisbon, Coimbra and Braga being a couple.


----------



## Cemie (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Csantocristo,

I noticed you are also from the US and looking to move to Portugal, so I was interested if you've come up with any answers to your questions. 

My husband and I just visited and found that walking around the city and talking to people opened up a wealth of information. There are apartments for sale and rent throughout every neighborhood in Lisbon. I started chatting with a shop owner at one point who offered me a job working in her shop once I moved there (unfortunately we don't plan on moving to Lisbon - we're hoping to buy a house in the Coimbra area). If you can afford to do it - tickets look really cheap in January and February - heading over to Portugal might be a great way to find a place and a job. Sorry I can't provide more specific info, but I guess we're currently in the same boat.

Best of luck with your search and if you gather any information about making the move from the US to Portugal, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## soraexplora (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi just wondering how you get a work permit in portugal? i am having trouble with this...!thankyou


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As below, think you require the job or offer first, then you can get Visa And Work permit. 

Non EU citizens need a work permit (Autorização de Trabalho) in order to work in Portugal. A future employer can apply for this from* the local labour office*. An entry visa is also required from the Portuguese Immigration Office (Serviços de Estangeiras e Fronteiras, SEF).


----------

